# Benneli Nova 12 Gauge a good gun?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Was at Cabelas and they were trying to talk my Dad into the Benneli Nova 12 Gauge pump. It came with 3 chokes and looked pretty nice. I think the price was 299.00 for the black and 340.00 for the camouflage.

Any opinions? Seemed pretty cheap. If I were to get one of these I'd most likely want to use it for deer hunting.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have one and really like it. I use it for hunting doves and ducks. Seams to be very well made.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have had one for over a year now and the gun has performed flawlessly in every function I have asked of it. It will waterfowl, dove, deer, turkey, clay target and others. I can shoot a 3.5" shell for geese and tunr around and swap the barrel for a rifled barrel and have 100yard deer gun. The synthetic finish is no-nonsense. The ease of cleaning and maintenance is second-to-none. There are only 5 moving parts on the gun to dismantle.

For the price of 299 you get 3 chokes, swivel mounts for a sling, and an Italian shotgun. You can't beat it!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Top of the line gun. Don't let the price fool you.


----------

